# Review: Manker MK34: 12 x Nichia 219B, 6500 lumens, 3 x INR18650;(beam)shots, compare



## kj75 (Sep 27, 2016)

Recently, my second Manker arrived (after the E11 that I reviewed earlier): the MK34. This palm-sized light has 12! LEDS that give an output up to impressive 8000 lumens for the XP-G3 version. I received the Nichia219B-version, that has max 6500 lumens but also better color rendering. In this review we’ll have a look at this “tiny-but-big” Manker; I’ll show you the details and share my beamshots with you too.

*the new Manker MK34
*





*
palm-sized but powerful
*




*
powered by 12 Nichia 219B LEDS
*




*
compact, pocket-sized 
*




*
but what a performance!
*




*
To start with, the features and specifications here, given by Mankerlight:
*
*• **Emitter: 12x Nichia 219B *
*• **Maximum output: / 6500 lumens *
*• **Maximum beam distance: 280M*
*• **Waterproof: IPX-8 (2 meter under water)*
*•** Impact resistance: 1.5meters*
*• **Working voltage: 2.8v - 4.35v (Over discharge protection)*
*• **Driver: Most efficiency constant current circuit*
*• **Material: Aircraft-grade aluminum body*
*•** Surface treatment: Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish*
*•** Lens: Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating*
*•** Tail stand*


*The dimensions:
*
*• Length: 98mm*
*• Diameter: 55mm*
*• Weight: 258grams (without battery)
*
*And the output specs:
*
*NOTE: according to Manker the Nichia version has about 0.8 the output of the XP-G3-version and same runtimes; so I edited the chart manually

*





*Unboxing:
*
The MK34 is shipped in a simple light brown box, the wrap around it shows a print of the light and the main specs. At the box only a sticker that shows what version (cool white or CRI) is inside. Protecting foam with some cut-outs around prevent the MK34 and the parts against damage. It’s not a very complete box: Only a manual, spare O-ring and lanyard is there. In my opinion at least a holster could be added. For the rest, the box looks ok, and is a good option to restore or carry the light. The pictures below show the box and what’s inside!

*a light brown box with wrap around
*




*
at the wrap the main specs of the MK34 mentioned
*




*
the MK34 and the parts protected by white foam
*




*
the contents: MK34, manual, lanyard and spare O-ring
*




*
Impressions:
*
First impression: Surprising compact! I knew that it should be a tiny one, also because of the pictures I checked before it arrived, but in real life it looks more compact. Personally, I like the appearance of the MK34: it has its own style, details and looks. Especially the style and shape of the lights’ head and the silver rings around the LEDS and the power button are striking. The MK34 comes in nice military grey color. The light has rather heavy feels and the overall build-quality is good. Same job on the anodizing, but my sample showed some little spots. Good job on laser engraving, with icon above how to insert the cells. The branded and stiff power-button is easy to locate; on the other side there’s a tripod connector, which is a handy feature. As expected, the MK34 has an excellent anti-rolling design and also stable tail-stand. Looking at the lights’ head, I detected some little chips at the silver rings around the emitters and also the lenses were not completely clean. Not a big issue, but Manker should improve this in future. The Nichia 219B LEDS are well-centered. While unscrewing the head, the threads run smooth, but they need some grease. Looking into the head I detected some glue rests, the finishing of the tube is well-done. My overall impression here is a good one, except the fact that some finishing details could be improved. Please have a look also at a couple of impression pictures below, that show the details of the MK34!

*The compact but powerful Manker MK34…
*




*
has its own looks and style 
*




*
comes in nice military-grey color 
*




*
surprising compact!
*




*
a bit thick, but easy to carry
*




*
I like the design
*




*
12 Nichia 219B LEDS will give a lot of output
*




*
a branded power button that is easy to locate
*




*
a tripod connector at the other side 
*




*
a close-up to the tail and the fine knurling
*




*
it’s very important to use the right cells, those worked fine at my sample 
*




*
the threads are well-machined, but need some grease
*




*
some glue rest in the lights’ head
*




*
the tube is well-finished
*




*
the 12 Nichia 219B LEDS are well-centered
*




*
a cut-out in the body to add the lanyard 
*




*
the lanyard isn’t oversized: it just fits my wrist.. 
*




*
a close-up to the engraving
*




*
and to the head
*




*
the power indicator / breath flash in action
*




*
a close-up to the head 
*




*
a close-up to emitters shows some dirt under the lens
*




*
unique: adjustable “10-steps” moonlight mode; only five shown here
*




*
easy mounting to a tripod or gorilla-pod 
*




*
User interface:
*
The MK34 is surprising compact, but also rather thick (soda can-sized) and little heavy because of the three 18650’s. But it fits well in a man’s hand and in particular the triangular head provides good grip. Carrying in your coat pocket won’t give big problems.

An important case is what cells you should use. Manker recommends high-drain cells, and at their webpage they advise to use Sanyo 18650GA with at least 20A current. As far as I know, these cells can put out 10A. I discussed the “battery-issue” with the manufacturer and they told me that the MK34 needs at least 21A. For me it wasn’t an easy job to get the right cells: After some days research, I purchased three Samsung INR 18650 30Q cells (that are 15A); they just fit in my sample and the light can reach turbo. To be honest, lights like these that come without the right cells are not my favorite purchases: Manker should include the right cells with the light to avoid problems and issues with wrong, not powerful enough batteries.

The interface needs less practice than the diagram in the manual shows. From off, you can put on the light at three ways: One short click (always) puts on the MK34 in moonlight mode, it’s possible to cycle through the other output mode (except turbo) when you start at this one. A longer press from off (about a second or slightly longer) will enter one the four memorized mode. Out of this mode you can cycle through the other modes (including moonlight); nice fact is that the MK34 cycles in order of UP > DOWN > UP and so on. A double short click brings turbo (both from on or off). From turbo, you can cycle through the special modes by short clicks, again two short clicks will bring you back in last used normal mode. Press and hold in any mode to shut the light off. 

A great option that I never met before on a light is the adjustable moonlight mode: when you shut off the light and hold the button until the power indicator lights up, you can program your desired moonlight mode. In total you can choose out of 10 levels: from extremely low (almost invisible) until 25 lumens. If you’ve found your favorite level, press long to store. Great option! I wish that all flashlights came with this nice feature! So, I’d say to Manker: Please add this very nice feature to all your lights in future!

The MK34 has an impressive output, and I love the nice color rendering. The turbo mode could be used for less than one minute, so to me it is only a nice feature to impress. Maybe cells with higher amps will give turbo for some longer time, but the light gets hot quickly in very short time too. The medium and high modes are better for constant use; although the light gets hot at high, it can be used for longer times without problems. So we can conclude the MK34 has impressive output; can be used best at medium or high modes; the interface works fine and the adjustable moonlight mode is a winner to me.

*Modes:
*
The Manker MK34 has in total 6 normal output modes: MOONLIGHT > LOW > MED1 > MED2 > HIGH > TURBO. MOONLIGHT and TURBO are two direct-modes. The MOONLIGHT-mode can be adjusted at total 10 levels. The mode spacing is very good, the MK34 has for almost every situation a matching output mode. Three special modes on the MK34: STROBE > SOS > BEACON. The POWER INDICATOR in the button can be used as LOCATION BEACON too. About voltage indication: Blue means above 75% power, purple around 50% and red less than 20% power. You can LOCK-OUT the light at two ways: by a one click/two clicks/three clicks quick press and by releasing the lights head a little. Same way to unlock; I prefer unscrewing the head because this takes too much effort.

*Size comparison:
*
Because I don’t own a light that has about the same dimensions and output, I had to make another choice. I picked the Nitecore TM06 because that was my most compact big-output light until now. I’ll show you the lights side by side here; later in this review I’ll use both for my beamshots too! 

*18650-cell, Manker MK34 and Nitecore TM06
*




*
Manker MK34 and Nitecore TM06
*




*
Manker MK34 and Nitecore TM06
*




*
the heads: Manker MK34 and Nitecore TM06
*




*
12 x Nichia 219B and four XM-L2 U2 LEDS
*





*the tails:* *Manker MK34 and Nitecore TM06
*





*Tint:
*
The MK34 has a nice warm tint. Maybe a bit pinkish in the spill but to me ok. Look at the picture below that shows that the Nitecore TM06 has green and blue next to the MK34. 






*Beamprofile:
*
Not surprising that these 12 LEDS give a big spot and corona and little spill. This results in a wide beam; you can light up a very big area at short until medium distance using the MK34! Combined with the good color rendering this is a good light for searching jobs. I couldn’t detect defects in the beam, neither PWM could be found. Good job of Manker on the beamprofile here!

*Beamshots:
*
Let’s see what the MK34 shows when we shine at a white wall. The six output modes shown here, followed by a GIF. The distance to the wall is about 1 meter. The lowest level is barely noticeable here.

*NOTE: I used the fifth level of the moonlight mode during taking my beamshots, the mentioned 3 lumens may vary a little, because Manker doesn’t give exact parameters. 
*
*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 1/125 sec, 35mm
*






























*GIF-picture:
*





Let’s see now how the Manker MK34 performs outside! I took some beamshots at two locations, we’ll start in the forest. Beginning with the six output modes, followed by a GIF. After that a shoot-out against the Nitecore TM06.

*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 4 sec, 35mm*






























*GIF-picture:
*




*
the MK34 against the Nitecore TM06, both at turbo
*





Another location here, a road with trees and a wall at right side. Again the six output modes of the MK34 and a GIF here; after that a comparison to the Nitecore TM06.

*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 4 sec, 35mm*






























*GIF-picture
*




*
the MK34 against the Nitecore TM06, both at Turbo
*




*
Conclusion:
*
It impressive that a compact light like the Manker MK34 can have such a big output. The light is also well-built, and except some details at finishing it looks ok. The interface works well, the adjustable moonlight is a great feature. Because the step between high and turbo is a big one, why not an adjustable turbo-mode too? To me, this would be a step forwards, because the light can stand the turbo mode for that long, neither with 20A cells. So, best way to use this light at medium or high mode, and only the turbo for quick-search or to impress  Therefore it should be a great option if Manker comes with a kit-version of the MK34, including the cells they recommend.

We’ll wait for more interesting lights of this brand!

*Special thanks to Mankerlight for providing me the light!

the MK34 in the forest
*


----------



## zs&tas (Sep 27, 2016)

Stunning photos man ! Thanks


----------



## akhyar (Sep 27, 2016)

Excellent review.
The animated beamshots are very helpful


----------



## markr6 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nichia all the way!!! Great review, thanks!


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 27, 2016)

akhyar said:


> Excellent review.
> The animated beamshots are very helpful



+1. Also the multiple location shots (of the same levels) are extremely helpful for a potential buyer to really evaluate the entire beam profile.


----------



## ven (Sep 27, 2016)

Great review , i like manker and their innovation thats going on..................different! It does not seem as fugly as it did at 1st, growing on me.........


----------



## Skeeterg (Sep 27, 2016)

I agree with rest,awesome pics. Well done review,so much nicer beam than the Nitecore.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Sep 27, 2016)

*Review: Manker MK34: 12 x Nichia 219B, 6500 lumens, 3 x INR18650;(beam)shots,...*



kj75 said:


> I discussed the “battery-issue” with the manufacturer and they told me that the MK34 needs at least 21A.



I'm pretty sure that they are referring to 21A in total (over the 3 cells in parallel), which means 7A per cell. 

Thanks for a very nice review!


----------



## DIPSTIX (Sep 27, 2016)

How does the manker compair to the noctigon meteor? I want to pick one of these as my next purchase. It seems like the meteor would have much better throw but is there any other major differences besides weight that could influence my decision on purchase? I mean the price difference is "noticeable"


----------



## mntbighker (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Review: Manker MK34: 12 x Nichia 219B, 6500 lumens, 3 x INR18650;(beam)shots,...*



RollerBoySE said:


> I'm pretty sure that they are referring to 21A in total (over the 3 cells in parallel), which means 7A per cell.
> 
> Thanks for a very nice review!


And I think it's always worth a mention in any review when a light uses cells in parallel, since it's the "safer" way to go with rechargeables. I wonder how much room there is with this one for Sky Lumen to improve upon?


----------



## maukka (Sep 27, 2016)

DIPSTIX said:


> How does the manker compair to the noctigon meteor? I want to pick one of these as my next purchase. It seems like the meteor would have much better throw but is there any other major differences besides weight that could influence my decision on purchase? I mean the price difference is "noticeable"



I would also like to know, since my MK34 is way worse than a Meteor with 219Cs or Olight X7. Waiting for Manker to solve the issue so I could review it.


----------



## DIPSTIX (Sep 27, 2016)

^ why do you consider it worse, May we have some examples for reference. What issues are you speaking of?


----------



## maukka (Sep 28, 2016)

DIPSTIX said:


> ^ why do you consider it worse, May we have some examples for reference. What issues are you speaking of?



I tried several methods of measuring its output and my MK34 219B puts out about 4000 lumens when it's supposed to produce 6500. Ceiling bounce and three different spheres, but it never matched the Meteor 219C which is supposed to be 6700 lm. That's why I would like to see other people comparing those two if theirs are a bit closer.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 29, 2016)

Very Nice review! 

I missed out on the Meteor so i was looking at this one. I have the TM06 and it is impressive, but this does look nicer in the beam shots especially good outdoors with it's Nichia neutral leds. My TM06 has the uneven drain issue in off which means i have to always use mechanical lockout, not sure if they ever fixed that (or is that issue inly on the tm15? i can't remember so i assume both).


----------



## guthrie (Sep 29, 2016)

The photos look good, but what sort of battery life are we looking at? One reason I've been thinking of getting a 4 cell flood torch is because it'll have longer battery life. 
Also how floody is it? I'm looking for something that can light up part of a campsite, i.e. not have a bright centre spot and dimmness at the side where I want to put the tent pegs.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 14, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> Very Nice review!
> 
> I missed out on the Meteor so i was looking at this one. I have the TM06 and it is impressive, but this does look nicer in the beam shots especially good outdoors with it's Nichia neutral leds. My TM06 has the uneven drain issue in off which means i have to always use mechanical lockout, not sure if they ever fixed that (or is that issue inly on the tm15? i can't remember so i assume both).


I got mine, but was too busy to work out batteries ahead of time. 

Not much info out there on batteries or current requirements for this thing, maybe this is a good candidate for the VCT6? Should I try solder nibs on the VCT6 batteries as I don't have 3 of the HG2? 

I could also just put in 3 Panasonic GA cells, as I'm not likely to run it on max output very much and it seems to step down very quickly from that in any case. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 15, 2016)

Discovered something I have not seen mentioned. Turns out you can use the MK34 as a sort of twisty if you want. If you loosen the head while the light is on, the LEVEL and the ON-STATE are remembered, so when you tighten the head it returns to the level it was on. That might be very useful for some uses, and the API long press for memory-level from off and long-press for off I don't find too intuitive given most lights work differently. If you are going to use mechanical lockout (I can't seem to get electronic lockout to work) you might want to save a LEVL so when you twist it together for use it's ON.


----------



## Connor (Oct 16, 2016)

Just got mine, quite impressive light. Made a quick shot for size reference:






BTW, weight with 3x NCR18650GA is 414 grams.


----------



## Octavian (May 24, 2017)

Nice review, GREAT pictures *kj75.

*I also purchased the Nichia 219B version because I find it to be the most approach to natural light (219C to warm, XP-G3 too cold ).

Batteries I use Keeppower IMR 3500 mAh , bought together with the MK34 at a decent price.

I have also the Olight X7, but the MK34 is considerably smaller and the output is great, not like X7, but related to X7 size, is awesome! 

I don't have any issue regarding overall runntime (like somebody told because of the 3 cells vs 4 cells), I have only a little issue regarding temperature management, but is acceptable, for such as small size is normal to get hot in short time (under 1 minute on highest mode)... on this side X7 stay a lot better. 

Hope in one night to make some pics comparison between MK34 Nichia 219B and Olight X7.


----------



## MAD777 (Jun 2, 2017)

Does anyone have throw (lux) comparisons of the Nichia 219b version with any other popular lights with know lux? Maker's numbers are useless.


----------



## joelbnyc (Nov 9, 2017)

Octavian said:


> Nice review, GREAT pictures *kj75.
> 
> *I also purchased the Nichia 219B version because I find it to be the most approach to natural light (219C to warm, XP-G3 too cold ).
> 
> ...



How did you choose 219C over 219B? Edit, nevermind this question. I went with 219b, mostly due too reports of the 219C variant used being more like 3500K.

I am aware of the compromises of this light compared to the M43, but weight is a factor- Say a cell is 48g, I get: 
662g: Olight X7, 472g +4(48g)
592g: Noctigon M43, 360g + 4(48g)
422g: Manker MK34, 278g + 3(48g)


----------

